# What would you do?



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

What is 1 good and 1 bad you would do if you have only 1 day to live? (let's avoid disputes on what is good or bad, the criteria is straight forward - white and black)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you mean one good and one bad thing to do?? It is unclear what you mean. Definitions of good and bad will vary hugely, so you will get disputes....

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Lets not look too far into this Elphaba..

1 good I would do is call everyone I love and tell them that I do love them and will never forget them. And I will have the party started and waiting for them when ever they get thier.

1 bad hrmmmmmm, I guess I would have as much sex as humanly possible that day in between all the phone calls I would have to make telling people goodbye. lol


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> Lets not look too far into this Elphaba..
> 
> 1 good I would do is call everyone I love and tell them that I do love them and will never forget them. And I will have the party started and waiting for them when ever they get thier.
> 
> 1 bad hrmmmmmm, I guess I would have as much sex as humanly possible that day in between all the phone calls I would have to make telling people goodbye. lol


wow, what a busy agenda )))))


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

The good thing: Meet with the people I love and try not to leave with any grudges against me.

The bad thing(s): Do a lot of drugs, armed robbery, get in a fight and run from the police. I've always wanted to run from the police. The adrenaline rush would be awesome!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Ossy said:


> The good thing: Meet with the people I love and try not to leave with any grudges against me.
> 
> The bad thing(s): Do a lot of drugs, armed robbery, get in a fight and run from the police. I've always wanted to run from the police. The adrenaline rush would be awesome!


hey, what happened to your food addict? i thought your good thing will be eating healthy for 1 day and bad thing - robbing all supermarkets and restaurants for the food ))) just kidding


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrbig said:


> Lets not look too far into this Elphaba..
> 
> 1 good I would do is call everyone I love and tell them that I do love them and will never forget them. And I will have the party started and waiting for them when ever they get thier.
> 
> 1 bad hrmmmmmm, I guess I would have as much sex as humanly possible that day in between all the phone calls I would have to make telling people goodbye. lol



Some would say your bad thing is good.... 

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Some would say your bad thing is good....
> 
> -


I didnt say it would be with the same person!!! :tongue1::eyebrows:


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

*What would you do...*

Hmm! It's not so easy to deside... Ah, really, don't know...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Mohammeddin said:


> Hmm! It's not so easy to deside... Ah, really, don't know...


it's a good excersise as sometimes we are living we don't know for what... i hope to have ever a chance to save someone's life and that would be a good thing i want to do before i die, i think it's worth it


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't want to sound weird or anything... but do any of you feel some sort of curiousity in murder? I've always wanted to know what it feels like to kill. Maybe give me a convict on death row to experiment on.

I might do that as a bad thing if I had one more day to live.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Ossy said:


> I don't want to sound weird or anything... but do any of you feel some sort of curiousity in murder? I've always wanted to know what it feels like to kill. Maybe give me a convict on death row to experiment on.
> 
> I might do that as a bad thing if I had one more day to live.


you are a potential assasin I guess, scary


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Ossy said:


> I don't want to sound weird or anything... but do any of you feel some sort of curiousity in murder? I've always wanted to know what it feels like to kill. Maybe give me a convict on death row to experiment on.
> 
> I might do that as a bad thing if I had one more day to live.


Its no big deal, you tend to forget about it soon after..


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh good to know because I was going to..... waaaaait a minute!!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

i will steal my government and all banks in arab country and give it to Gaza and poor people in the world ----- i thing this is good and bad thing in same time -----


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mrbig said:


> Its no big deal, you tend to forget about it soon after..


Also, make sure you have a good mop and bucket for afterwards.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

SBP said:


> Also, make sure you have a good mop and bucket for afterwards.


no most important thing is bleach.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good - I would go to my favorite cove and release my pets ashes that I have saved, and say my piece with the 'spirits'. 

Bad - I would go buy my friends every item they think they want on my credit card.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Bad - I would go buy my friends every item they think they want on my credit card.


ahhhh good one


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mrbig said:


> no most important thing is bleach.


Ah wise words indeed :eyebrows:


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

My good thing would be Mr Big's bad thing.

My bad thing would be to have a day like Michael Douglas's character in the movie "Falling Down" - I would take no crap from nobody!!


----------

